# iPad pour l'Entreprise



## Manu (23 Décembre 2012)

Juste pour signaler, si cela n'a pas été fait sur ce forum, que de très bons clips d'une minute environ indiquant comment utiliser l'iPad en Entreprise, sont disponibles sur iTunes dans la rubrique How To's du podcast :

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/artist/ipad-in-business/id419220209?mt=2


----------

